# Why choose FreeBSD over OpenBSD for an http server?



## nhpr (Sep 1, 2010)

Recently I've been playing with OpenBSD and love a number of aspects of it.  However, I've noticed that organizations seem to only use OpenBSD for NAT/firewalls while using FreeBSD or Linux to run Apache.  Since I don't understand why this is, I figured what better place to hear about the advantages of FreeBSD in this realm than their forums?

Also, in terms of scalability, does either OS have any real (or perceived) advantage?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

FreeBSD performs a lot better. OpenBSD is not build for performance, it's build for security.

That said, the perceived improved security of OpenBSD is IMO marginal at best. Just look at the security advisories for FreeBSD and see how many "remote holes" we've had. We just don't advertise it as such.

As for running a website, your web application is going to be the one that'll be attacked. Not the server itself. OpenBSD won't save you if you have a crappy (from a security point of view) web application.


----------



## anomie (Sep 1, 2010)

I've read through several (disputed?) benchmarks that heavily favor FreeBSD in various performance metrics. 

Other reasons may include: in-house expertise, institutional/personal bias for arbitrary reasons (cool logo? status quo?), affinity for a larger (and perceived to be more stable) development group. 

A large installation base also tends to perpetuate its own existence.


----------



## quintessence (Sep 1, 2010)

```
Why choose FreeBSD over OpenBSD for an http server?
```
Because ... as you said Apache and if we start from the fact Apache is most prefered http server for serving dynamic content ... most offen PHP ... In FreeBSD you can built it with PHP support , extensions so on for about 25 minutes for example ... depending of your hardware , internet connection , etc ... If you deicide in future to upgrade your application with new software all you have to do is to check if your application ( forum , cms, other ) is compatible with new PHP version and to read /usr/ports/UPDATING for any changes in your software, you will spend again 5-10-25 minutes to do it ... 

In OpenBSD in base there is Apache 1.x ( "security reason" ), who use it in 2010 year ?! If you deicide to use it your installation and upgrade will be easy as in FreeBSD , BUT if you choose to use Apache 2.x you have to spent 1/2-1 day in installation and configuring your software and depends:e Worse is if you would like to upgrade your software in any time in the future ... ( cannot find english translation of one pharaphrase to say it ... ) ... But it is not a problem at all , just noone wants to spent a time ...

I use OpenBSD on my home PC since 3.6 version ... since 4.0 I decided to install Apache 2.x and PHP from source ... and actually update process is very fast ... some day have to test how are depends now in 4.7 ... Actually it is not really a problem to install all you need but you have to spend a lot of time ... May be soon I have to test how much time it will spent on 4.7 :e


----------

